# sshd started by setfib 1 replies to default gateway of rtable 0



## double (Mar 3, 2020)

Hello everyone.

Short version:

rtable 0 default 1.1.1.1 (WAN1)
rtable 1 default 2.2.2.2 (WAN2)
I run "sshd" via "setfib 1". Incoming packets I see on WAN2, but reply packets appears on WAN1.
PF's "reply-to" option helps, but is it normal behaviour?

Long version:

I have few WAN adapters and I run multiple instances of sshd(one for each WAN).
Old router that I had, worked under FreeBSD 9, and now I trying FreeBSD 12.
In old PF rules that I saved from FreeBSD 9 router, I did not find "reply-to" option and somehow it's worked, and now I'm confused.
I was pretty sure that "setfib" affects all network traffic and put it on default gateway specified by the matching routing table.
I'm wrong?


----------

